# VG/PG Ratios



## Rivera (9/2/22)

What ratio do you mix with, and why?

Do you have certain ratios for certain types of recipes?

I watched a DIY OR DIE vid on VG/PG ratios, and he said flavour can be slightly better with 50/50 mixes? I'm not one that cares for clouds, so this would suit, even though I'd go through juice a lot faster lol.

I mixed a 50/50 juice to test, and lowered my nic as I didn't want too much of a throat hit.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/2/22)

@ivc_mixer 
@YeOldeOke

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/2/22)

I see no reason why you'd go through juice faster with a 50/50.

I know it's 'common knowledge' that PG carries flavour better than VG. Personally I'm not so sure, it is absolutely marginal if at all IMHO. Maybe I'm wrong, maybe it's just that the thinner juice wicks faster, supplying more juice and thus more flavour.

Which brings us back to the first line. But you'd wick differently for different ratios to get about the same flow rate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/22)

Rivera said:


> What ratio do you mix with, and why?
> 
> Do you have certain ratios for certain types of recipes?
> 
> ...


i used to mix the red pill one shot at 50/50 for my billet box, i therefore could wick tighter which i also prefer but otherwise i go 70/30 and everything is pretty much the same flavour wise.

juice at 50/50 is pretty thin compared to 70/30 so be careful with leaking in your rta's.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/22)

I'm not a mixologist like @YeOldeOke or @ivc_mixer but I've been almost exclusively mixing one shots for the past 3+ years and experimented different ratios from 50/50 to 80VG/20PG. 
The difference in flavour differs from juice to juice. For some, you won't notice any difference (like Red Pill) and for others you'll definitely notice one even if you let steep longer (Like Bar one). So yes, I believe PG carries flavourants more easily.
To answer your other question, where you need fast wicking due to the tank design or the build ohmage, you will need more fluid juice so more PG and vice versa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/2/22)

Rivera said:


> I didn't want too much of a throat hit


This is your problem when lowering the VG level. PG carries more flavour, but also it causes more of a throat hit, so if you lower what typically can be made as a 70/30 juice to a 50/50 juice you will experience much more of a throat hit.

Yes, PG does carry flavour but at what expense, that's the question. I typically only lower the VG levels when I am mixing for a pod or MTL device and then it also depends on which device. The smaller the intake of the atomiser juice wells, the lower the VG levels as otherwise the user will experience dry hits due to the juice being too thick to pass through.

That being said, I do have a few recipes which I mix at 65/35 and you'd be surprised how much of a difference that small change makes. Not HUGE, but it does. The other thing you need to remember when lowering the VG levels is how much of a throat hit the concentrates you're using has. Most are okay, but then you have ones like TFA's Lemon which you would wish you did not mix at the levels you did.

If you want more flavour, in general, add more concentrates or flavours which enhance the profile, e.g. Raspberry for Strawberry, etc. Else sweeteners and ice also definitely helps. I know a lot of people do not favour sweeteners that much, but it definitely helps with flavour enhancement.



Grand Guru said:


> The difference in flavour differs from juice to juice


Definitely this.



Paul33 said:


> juice at 50/50 is pretty thin compared to 70/30 so be careful with leaking in your rta's.


Then this, very much this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera (9/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> i used to mix the red pill one shot at 50/50 for my billet box, i therefore could wick tighter which i also prefer but otherwise i go 70/30 and everything is pretty much the same flavour wise.
> 
> juice at 50/50 is pretty thin compared to 70/30 so be careful with leaking in your rta's.



Definitely thought about leaking! Thankfully the Arbiters are top airflow so that should be okay, and I don't think it will leak in the Dvarw either


----------



## Rivera (9/2/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is your problem when lowering the VG level. PG carries more flavour, but also it causes more of a throat hit, so if you lower what typically can be made as a 70/30 juice to a 50/50 juice you will experience much more of a throat hit.
> 
> Yes, PG does carry flavour but at what expense, that's the question. I typically only lower the VG levels when I am mixing for a pod or MTL device and then it also depends on which device. The smaller the intake of the atomiser juice wells, the lower the VG levels as otherwise the user will experience dry hits due to the juice being too thick to pass through.
> 
> ...



Thanks IVC! I thought I could dodge the throat hit by lowering the nic with 50/50, curses 

Going to experiment with ratios, and I'll try 65/35 and 60/40


----------



## Paul33 (9/2/22)

Rivera said:


> Definitely thought about leaking! Thankfully the Arbiters are top airflow so that should be okay, and I don't think it will leak in the Dvarw either


top airflow should be fine for leaking but your coil will wick much faster with the thinner juice which could cause spit back if you dont wick it a lot tighter.

Dvarw i have no idea but im assuming same principle would apply so just something to take note of.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/2/22)

Rivera said:


> Definitely thought about leaking! Thankfully the Arbiters are top airflow so that should be okay, and I don't think it will leak in the Dvarw either


Oh yes it unfortunately does even if it’s wicked to perfection especially after 2 or 3 days of use. Advice: keep your tank upside down if you’re not going use it for a while like when you go to bed and then don’t leave it in the sun or in your car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rivera (9/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Oh yes it unfortunately does even if it’s wicked to perfection especially after 2 or 3 days of use. Advice: keep your tank upside down if you’re not going use it for a while like when you go to bed and then don’t leave it in the sun or in your car.



Final verdict: Just don't mix 50/50 lol! I'll be trying the other ratios rather

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------

